# Mi Gamers Come



## ilikespikedchains (Nov 13, 2004)

still looking for a game in west MI. cmon ppl im getting desperate.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I live in Kalamazoo and my current campaign seems to have died. I would be willing to start a new campaign.


----------



## lordvorlek (Nov 14, 2004)

I live in Bay City. Not sure how far west your looking at.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Nov 15, 2004)

Bump. What no one in Michigan (west Mi, please) is looking for a game?


----------



## Samuel Leming (Nov 19, 2004)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> What no one in Michigan (west Mi, please) is looking for a game?




I live in Saint Joseph and I'm looking.  I only have Monday and Tuesday nights free right now, so I'd probably be better off with a chat or e-mail game.

Sam


----------



## ilikespikedchains (Nov 26, 2004)

*sigh* meant east. why no one here, but a few over there?


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 27, 2004)

*Games In michigan*

Hi 

I'm real sad to see you havn't found a game yet.  I'm not finding alot of people in MIchigan on this board.  Maybe you should make a flyer and post it at your school.  I'm sure there are a few other teens at your school who have thought about doing it but didnt know how to go about it, especially if you're willing to run it.


----------



## Vrecknidj (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm in Michigan, but I'm not looking for a group (I already have 11 players).

Dave


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 28, 2004)

*wow*

Wow eleven players sounds huge, how does the DM manage?


----------



## ilikespikedchains (Dec 12, 2004)

i hate you all.
no flyers wouldnt work cuz the only other people who play it are total social outcasts whom id rather not be associated, and really obnoxious besides.
IS THERE ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE?


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 13, 2004)

*Don't doubt*

Seriously, you shouldn't discount people based on how they are or even act in school.  Gamers don't fit a certain mold.  If someone hadn't posted something in one of the WOTC stores 4 years ago I would never have started playing.  I've heard similar stories from gamers from black to white to straight to gay that if they never saw the sign they would never have signed up. 

I"m seriously post soem really cool flyers at your school and at the store.  If you can't find a dm download some of the adventures and start telling them on the flyer what's going ot happen how many people you need. Feed them a definate schedule and let them know.  You might have better luck on yoru side of town.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm lookin for Grand Rapids people or anyone will to play in GR.


----------



## ilikespikedchains (Dec 15, 2004)

...read the other posts dude
i probably will as a last resort, but im not at the end of my patience yet.
youre SURE you wont let me in?


----------

